# Ouch! Hateful little creatures



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

In the past few years I have found a couple of yellow jacket nests in my yard. Found em the hard way! In the last two weeks, including today, I have received multiple stings, from two different nests. I generally wait until dusk and use the powder form of Sevin, which seems to work slowly and usually requires more than one application. I have also tried the directional spray type of wasp killer but find that it doesn't seem to take out the underground nest. Any other information from you guys would be very helpful.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

sixeightten said:


> In the past few years I have found a couple of yellow jacket nests in my yard. Found em the hard way! In the last two weeks, including today, I have received multiple stings, from two different nests. I generally wait until dusk and use the powder form of Sevin, which seems to work slowly and usually requires more than one application. I have also tried the directional spray type of wasp killer but find that it doesn't seem to take out the underground nest. Any other information from you guys would be very helpful.


here is what i use of course it will kill the grass and maybe the bush? you said in the yard so don't know what they are on. I spray gas on them INSTANT kill . Or just have a glass jas small one with gas in it and thro on the nest that will kill them instant. of course if you smoke i would not do that. the other junk from box store's don't work all that well . Now if you have *Diesel fuel that will work well to*


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The aerosols won't work on in-ground nests for the reasons you pointed out. You need gravity to pull it down, but aeros are lighter than air. The sevin dust is excellent on all bees. Instead of using the dust as dust, mix it with water in a bucket or jug, and pour it into the holes. Gravity and the weight of the water will take it down nicely. You could then put the dust at the outside of the hole for good measure. Sometimes you need a make a second application even with the liquid. A gallon of mixture should be plenty. I don't know what to tell you about dust to water ratio-we use liquid concentrates mixed with water, but Sevin is terrific on bees. We would have no other use for Sevin, so we don't carry it. It won't hurt the grass, so mix it generously.


----------

